# Ich würde gerne meinen PC aufrüsten



## PaddyBremen (8. September 2015)

*Ich würde gerne meinen PC aufrüsten*

Wie schon geschrieben, ich würde gerne meinen PC aufrüsten. Sprich neuer/größerer Arbeitsspeicher und neue Grafikkarte.

Mein System :  
Prozessor :           AMD A10-7800 Radeon R7, 12 Compute Cores 4C+8G    3,50GHz
Arbeitsspeicher :  4GB
Betriebssystem : Windows 10 Home (64-Bit)
aktuelle Grafik :    XFX One 1GB

Welche Arbeitsspeichergröße und was für eine Grafikkarte könnt ihr mir für den kleinen Geldbeutel empfehlen? 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus für eure Vorschläge .


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2015)

am besten wäre es eigentlich fast zu versuchen das System zurückzubringen und keinen A10 zu kaufen, weil da hat man dir großen Mist angedreht
Die Dinger sind ansich gut, aber eher für HTPCs ohne Grafikkarte mit einem FX 6xxx wäre man besser aufgehoben bzw. braucht man da nicht mal die Grafikkarte

Ansonsten, mehr als eine R7 370 bzw. GTX 750Ti/950, die kosten alle so um die 160€ und naja, für Mehr Geld ist der Prozessor zu langsam, für weniger liefert die ansich zu gute Grafikleistung


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2015)

Weit kommst du wegen der CPU da nicht. Wichtig zu wissen wäre, welches Mainboard du hast (kannst du mit dem Tool CPU-Z zB auslesen), und wie groß das Gehäuse ist. Und auch, ob das Netzteil PCIe-Stecker hat und wenn ja: welche (6 oder 8 Pin) und wie viele?

Ansonsten wären 4GB mehr RAM (ca 30€, DDR3-1600) und eine Grafikkarte wie Enisra schrieb das beste. Aber "kleiner Geldbeutel": wenn du jetzt sagst, dass du maximal 150€ ausgeben willst, wäre zB eine GTX 950 UND RAM nicht drin.


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2015)

ja, ein Ding, man sollte das Budget dazu schreiben, weil klein ist Relativ, jenachdem wie viel Ahnung man hat was so Zeug kostet 
Ansonsten, wenn es knapp wird, vielleicht eher die 750Ti und den RAM, allerdings, darunter, so Karten für 100€ sind das Geld nicht wert und nur für OEM Systeme die dann sagen können, es ist eine Grafikkarte verbaut, auch wenn das nicht mal nötig ist


----------



## PaddyBremen (9. September 2015)

Das ist mein PC zur Zeit (ist ein fertiger Lenovo-PC)    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Budget sind maximum 200€

Grafikkarte folgt im nächsten Thread


----------



## PaddyBremen (9. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Das ist meine Grafikkarte zur zeit.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2015)

Okay, also beim Board ist es irgendwie komisch, dass da bei PCie steht, es sei 0x - ich denke, das ist nur ein Auslesefehler, denn für die AMD 7700 brauchst du PCIe, das Board muss also offenbar doch PCIe x16 haben. Du HAST aber ne richtige Karte im PC, oder? Kannst du mal messen, wie lang die ca. ist (von dem Blech, wo die Anschlüsse für den Monitor sind, bis nach vorne gemessen) und wie viel länger eine andere Karte sein darf, bevor die vorne im Gehäuse irgendwo dranstößt? Und wenn der PC eh schon offen ist, dann schau auch mal aufs Netzteil genau, was für ein Modell es ist und wie viel Watt es hat, da ist meist ne kleine Tabelle aufgeklebt.


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2015)

ich hab mal bei Google geschaut, leider kein sauberes Bild vom MB, aber immerhin eines wo zumindest eine GTX 460 drin steckt, ich denke zumindest das da nen PCI-E drin steckt und das nen auslesefehler ist
Das andere Problem dürfte nur sein, dass da schon eine HD 7700 Serie drin steckt, ob das jetzt ne 7770, 7790 oder 7750 ist, njoa, egal, aber so eine R7 370/GTX 950 ist halt nur Mittelprächtig schneller, es ist schon ein Upgrade, aber um wirklich nen Plus rauszuholen müsste das schon mind. ne GTX 960 aufwärts sein. 
https://www.caseking.de/inno3d-geforce-gtx-960-compact-2048-mb-gddr5-gci3-066.html

Damit ist das Budget aber Futsch und auch bei anderen siehts dünn aus

Also ich würde ja eher erstmal den RAM upgraden und noch sparen


----------

